
Automate Your Dating Life with 100 Lines of Python - chapin11
https://elimernit.com/blog/auto-swipe/
======
wrmsr
This is the most Hackernews post title I've ever seen.

~~~
collyw
I bet this guy is still single.

------
kjaftaedi
This is good as a technical exercise, but poor as an actual solution to a
problem.

Matching with potential partners is about showing interest.

If you're matching with many people, you likely won't be able to divide all
your time between them at once.

If you're matching with people and not messaging them, it's similar to blowing
them off or not showing enough interest.

This will have a negative impact on your dating life.

For anyone looking for love, I would recommend quality over quantity.

Just my 2 cents, and based on nothing more than my own experiences.

------
pbalau
When tinder had a webapp, not sure if they still have it, I've made a Chrome
extension to swipe right.

I used to leave my personal laptop on with the thing enabled when I left for
work in the morning. Got me plenty of matches, but not that many dates, since
you need to engage in conversation very soon after the match, or the lady is
going to lose interest.

------
gus_massa
Don't you get banned if you automatically swipe right everything?

~~~
madcaptenor
Seems like you could work around that by swiping right at random.

~~~
paulie_a
In which case you probably don't care about quality matches and begs the
question why are you dating?

~~~
renox
Do you really need the answer?

It starts with f..

~~~
limomium
fear of loneliness?

~~~
krapp
...for unlawful carnal knowledge.

------
thedudeabides5
Tinder used to use the Elo algo (from chess) but apparently they don't use it
anymore (I think they prob still use something like this)

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/15/18267772/tinder-elo-
score...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/15/18267772/tinder-elo-score-
desirability-algorithm-how-works)

~~~
ulucs
Isn't elo pretty bad for subjective/multidimensional matters?

------
nnd
I remember I checked Hinge API a few years ago and the exposed their users
last name. Wonder if this has been fixed by now.

------
oyebenny
Hinge has unlimited swipes...

